# New toy



## holland_patrick (Apr 17, 2012)

Hello there it's been one week with the car so far, It has been in the dealership for 2 days and I had to place 30 buck in the rental  along with washing it (man it was DIRTY)

Anyways here is my new Baby...


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 17, 2012)

I want a better view of the pumper truck, could you move the car please.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bomber (Apr 17, 2012)

Does the fire truck follow the car for when it catches on fire?


----------



## holland_patrick (Apr 18, 2012)

Bomber said:


> Does the fire truck follow the car for when it catches on fire?



of course it does at least the pumper only has to run when fighting said fire because the car makes enough power to pull it

:confident:


----------



## holland_patrick (Apr 18, 2012)

Johny Utah said:


> I want a better view of the pumper truck, could you move the car please.:hmm3grin2orange:



i'll have to get some picture of that truck here are others


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 19, 2012)

holland_patrick said:


> i'll have to get some picture of that truck here are others



Sweet rides, I wish we had equipment like that for out hall. We are just volunteer so we get hand me downs from the military fire fighters at one of the bases around here. You guys would laugh if you saw our bush truck for grass fires. 1 ton with a 200 gallon tank and just a water pump not able to build much pressure. We priced out a fancy skid unit for the truck but it was pricey. I love the job, can't wait for the pager to go off. lol


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 19, 2012)

I like my fire trucks better...


----------



## Johny Utah (Apr 20, 2012)

Guido Salvage said:


> I like my fire trucks better...




What year is that truck?


----------



## Guido Salvage (Apr 20, 2012)

Johny Utah said:


> What year is that truck?



The top one is a 1949, the bottom one is a 1946. The 1949 has around 5900 miles on it, the 1946 2350.


----------

